

How To Inspire Everyday Cycling - bdehaaff
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3028688/terminal-velocity/how-to-inspire-everyday-cycling?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcodesign%2Ffeed+%28Co.Design%29

======
dalke
That was a content-free waste of my time. It said nothing about cycling in
general. It's about a challenge to improve bicycles, on the assumption that
improved bicycles inspire cycling. I think the infrastructure is more
important, but optimizing a small part is also good.

Only, it doesn't even get to how to improve bicycles - it's a kick-off to a
series of future articles on the topic.

I was expecting something at least as informative as
[http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/02/engineering-a-better-
bicy...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/02/engineering-a-better-bicycle/) .

